# alloy wheel protectant



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so, which do you use chaps?

CG's wheel guard, Poorboy's wheel sealant, just jetseal, or something else?

want something sub £20 and good value for money along with protectant and long liveaty


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

I went with jetseal with a coat of Bilt Hmaber Autobalm on top.
Lasting rather well :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Another for the Auto Balm - no need for anything else.
"Long liveaty" will be 2-3, maybe 4 weeks. Anyone tells you different for anything else is incorrect.
Waxes/sealants aren't 'superglue', no matter what claims are made.

BTW, it's longevity.


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

CG's wheel guard dyed my white Integra DC5 wheels orange. Didn't happen the first few times I used it so maybe left it on too long.

I used JetSeal now just in case.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i do upto 1000 miles a week tho


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

3-4 layers of jetseal.

Does the job.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Zaino here, lasts about 8 months (Z2 Pro with ZFX x 3), receiving a top up of Z-CS twice, one after 5 months and once after 6 months.

Trying Duragloss this winter.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Zaino here, lasts about 8 months (Z2 Pro with ZFX x 3), receiving a top up of Z-CS twice, one after 5 months and once after 6 months.
> 
> Trying Duragloss this winter.


zaino car wax? wow, that lasts some time!


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> zaino car wax? wow, that lasts some time!


Sealant :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ah, oops


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

k, ordered some CG's WG now, will experiment as i also have jetseal


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I place a base coat of Jewelultra Alloy wheel protector, topped off with a coat of RimWax by Smartwax :thumb:


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

DPN said:


> I place a base coat of Jewelultra Alloy wheel protector, topped off with a coat of RimWax by Smartwax :thumb:


RimWax is good, i used to use it alot :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

i use autobahn


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

3xJetseal:thumb: 3 months still lookin good


----------



## DWE (Sep 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how long CG Wheel Guard needs to haze before wiping off?
Planning to apply 2-3 coats, will this be enough? Thanks


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

richie.guy said:


> RimWax is good, i used to use it alot :thumb:


That sounds like the sort of thing a gay boy would use to get a smooth botty!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

DWE said:


> Can anyone tell me how long CG Wheel Guard needs to haze before wiping off?
> Planning to apply 2-3 coats, will this be enough? Thanks


I leave it long enough to do a 2nd wheel, and then go back and buff it off. Seems to work fine and I usually use 2 layers with 30-60 mins in between, but havent found it very fussy. I did once forget and left it 60 mins or so in the warmer weather and it was a bit of a pig to get off, requiring a lot of effort, but not impossible.

It has mild cleaners in it, so I stop at 2 layers on the basis that it is no doubt going to start removing itself after a while.... I find 2 layers lasts with no issues and try and top up a layer every 4-8 weeks when i get time and can be bothered  I only use standard shampoo to clean the wheels, so it seems to last forever :thumb: I once tried 3 layers but there was no difference in cleaning ability etc so no longer bother.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Another vote for autobalm.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

PhillipM said:


> Another vote for autobalm.


Any durability report on the Autobalm? Want to give this a shot.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

About a month in winter against salty roads and carbon-metallic brake pads, about 6 weeks otherwise.


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Just polished my wheels up using belgom alu and sealed with Chemical Guys wheel gaurd as the poorboys was out of stock so may see how it goes


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

well it depends on the wheels really
Jet seal with Opti Seal over the top
some times Opti Seal on it's own
some times Collinite 915 then opti Seal


----------



## LOCKE (Feb 11, 2008)

Another vote for Swissvax Autobahn. :thumb:


----------

